# Post your Windows 7 Experience Index (Base score)



## Capwn

YOur card should score way higher than that . Juust one of my GTS 250's is ranked 7.0, running both is 7.4. and your card spanks mine.


----------



## JonJonOK

I know right! oh well, maybe it's the new ATI drivers


----------



## nseaton1

Part of me thinks there is already a thread on this, the other part says 7.5 all stock. My SSD is higher than my 965! But I can OC that to 7.9 for sure I bet. Sorry no image, at work still.


----------



## JonJonOK

Yeah, there is another thread on this... didn't know that until I posted it. This is my first thread on OCN and I'm not sure how to delete it lol. Oh well, keep posting i guess. The other thread is too long anyway


----------



## hermitmaster

My HD 4670 scored 6.9. lol I guess HD 4670 > HD 5870.


----------



## budgetgamer

5.5 because my HDD is ancient. All others score 6.8.


----------



## ubunix

haha my 4870 scored 7.5


----------



## Mr. Mention

Here's mine !









Attached Thumbnail
Attachment 128376


----------



## ACHILEE5

And mine


----------



## JonJonOK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ubunix* 
haha my 4870 scored 7.5

I re-ran the assessment and my 5870 got a 7.8 for some reason this go-round. :/ Kinda wierd, but whatever. I guess the first time you run it is a warm up lol


----------



## JonJonOK

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ex-scores.html

^above is a link to the original thread


----------



## philhalo66

heres mine and this is with the windows drivers for my 4870


----------



## McWaffles

Here is mine some how i went from a 7.2 with my ssd to a 7.0 i think that's ok.









P.s sorry for the huge screen shot I am running at 4320x900.


----------



## asus3571

overall w/7 score 7.1 cpu is7.6 ram is 7.9 crucial m225 7.1 gpu 7.1


----------



## Razinhail

Processor 6.5
RAM 6.9
Graphics and Gaming Graphics both at 7.0
Primary Hard Drive 6.9 (el cheapo SSD)


----------



## ghost_z

well for me its 5.9 due to sata 2 hdd
core i7 870---7.6
ram 4gb ddr3 7.5
graphics gtx 460--7.7
hdd seagate 7200rpm sata2--5.9 lol


----------



## Hokies83

*flex*

Cpu = 7.9
Ram= 7.9
Gpu = 7.9
Windows aero = 7.9
SSD = 7.0


----------



## hitman1985

heres my laptops score:
Processor - 7.1
Memory - 7.3
Graphics - 7.2
Gaming Graphics - 7.2
Primary HDD - 5.9








no overclocks done to it


----------



## Indosia

Heres mine

cpu-x4 945 AmD
Ram- 4 gigs 1600mhz
vga- Ati 4870 512mb x2 crossfire
hd- corsair f60 ssd


----------



## pale

Heres mine. Wonder how much more overclocking from 3.40GHz would take to higher that.


----------



## sancho

7.6

core i7 930 overclocked to 4.2
ati radeon hd 5850 stock
6 gb RAM
primary hard drive: ocz vertex 2 ssd <- limiting factor


----------



## Furrby

Not bad


----------



## Theory

Processor is my lowest


----------



## stbean

Heres mine after replacing my barracude(5.9) with an ocz solid state. It's amazing how fast my programs open up now. Only
disadvantage is the limited storage on the SS drive, so I really cant have all my games installed, I mainly use it as a desktop
audio workstation, running Cakewalk X1 Producer. Runs flawlessly.



I installed logitech surround sound headphones, which is why it states needs refreshing.

i7-950 @ 3.6GHZ
Corsair XMS 18 GB ddr3
Asus-ENGTX465
128 GB OCZ SS HD


----------



## brdnhigh

7.8 processor
7.9 memory(ram)
7.9 graphics
7.9 gaming graphics
5.9 primary hard disk


----------



## bigkahuna360

Heres mine.







Why does WEI even matter?


----------



## kzim9

My 3930k @ 4.7GHz rig is scored the same as my 2600k @ 4.4Ghz


----------



## llgxela Alex

7.6 Processor
7.9 Memory (RAM)
7.9 Graphics
7.9 Gaming Graphics
7.9 Primary Hard Disk

Seems like I have a bad processor


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brdnhigh*
> 
> 7.8 processor
> 7.9 memory(ram)
> 7.9 graphics
> 7.9 gaming graphics
> 5.9 primary hard disk


looks like you don't have an ssd eh?


----------



## Jolly Roger

7.7
7.8
7.7
7.7
7.9
Wewt.


----------



## -SE7EN-




----------



## stbean

It's just one of those things "mines bigger than yours!" Its funny, my OCZ SS drive comes with a sticker which says, "my HD is faster than yours!"









oops, reply to bigkahuna360's post..


----------



## selectstriker2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does WEI even matter?


lol it doesn't

mostly just used to compare OEM machines at a store


----------



## brdnhigh




----------



## brdnhigh

haha yea its been buggin me too..might pick up an intel 520 in the next week or so


----------



## stbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does WEI even matter?


Though it somewhat an easy/useful way to find out where your botteneck is, especially for those not familiar with using the more advanced software
for monitoring system perfomance.


----------



## thenk83




----------



## OhioBoomer

This is my work computer that I run AutoCAD 2010 and Adobe Acrobat on. Bummer.


----------



## Posudinsky

Here's mine _absolutely_ balanced system by windows performance measure scale. Actual frequency of this 6-core CPU is 2.93GHz. Overclocking to 4GHz gives the same 7.8. Because it's logarythmic scale I guess.


----------

